# spice packet???



## druckle (Mar 18, 2014)

My first post and fist time smoking bacon. I have a pork belly coming tomorrow and I bought  Morton's sugar cure and on the package it says it has a spice packet inside.  Has anyone used this spice in their bacon and was it worth it?  I will be cold smoking just want to start with basic bacon. I just joined this site last week but have been lurking for a long time.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2014)

druckle, afternoon and welcome....   there are 2 types of Morton's sugar cure....  One is smoke flavored...  I hope you got the plain sugar cure as the smoke flavored does not have nitrite in it....   It is strictly for dry age curing of meats....  That process takes months.....   
About the spice packet....  I have not used Mortion's products so I'm not much help there..... 

Dave


----------



## druckle (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  Yes I did get the plain sugar cure and was surprised it had a packet of spice in it.  I have been searching and following discussions on here about the nitrates /nitrates for a while now.  I am very impressed with the knowledge on this site!!!  As with all discussions you get differences of opinions and a person has to make their own decisions about food safety.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 19, 2014)

druckle said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Yes I did get the plain sugar cure and was surprised it had a packet of spice in it.  I have been searching and following discussions on here about the nitrates /nitrates for a while now.  I am very impressed with the knowledge on this site!!!  As with all discussions you get differences of opinions and a person has to make their own decisions about food safety.


 Second year for me on bacon. Read and read. Go to sites to read about food poisinings and such. Good luck


----------

